# First Cigar



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Here I am sitting at my desk with a million thoughts running through my mind. Above is a picture that portrays the end of my first ever cigar. I received this cigar in the Thompson Cigar Tour. It is a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro. The size on this smoke was 4" X 48. With that, it was definitely a short story. However, I chose this cigar first because I didn't want to start out with a larger cigar in case I completely messed things up.

I am using a Jet Line New York butane lighter with Xikar Purofane butane. After lighting, I initially had this burnt taste in my mouth. I am not sure if that is what I am supposed to have, honestly. However, there was a bit of sweetness within the first couple minutes. About 10-15 minutes in I was feeling a slight burning on the back of my tongue, but that soon faded away. To my knowledge, I didn't inhale any smoke, but I did cough twice. It wasn't a choking cough, but rather a feeling that I needed to clear my throat. Toward the end of the cigar the sweetness was long gone, the burning on the tongue was dying down, but also the burnt taste that I had was fading away. Now I am left with an aftertaste that isn't horrible. In fact, I could get used to it. It is slowly fading away as I type this message. I have no idea how to describe the after taste either, unfortunately.

I think that I had some burn issues in the beginning. The cigar started tunneling, but evened out toward the end of the smoke. It was never completely straight, but progressively got better. Since I am new to smoking cigars, I don't know if you can "over-light" a cigar? I did the usual toasting and then puffed on it for a few seconds, rotating the cigar to attempt to evenly light it. Obviously that didn't work out too well for me. Here is a picture of the smoke during the beginning phase.








Middle of the way.








After the ashes dropped.








How does the overall burn line look other that it is lopsided?

I guess I am posting this as an introduction thread plus a way to make sense of all the information above. I know that this is only my first cigar and things can only begin to make more sense with experience and time. I guess I would just love to hear your guys thoughts and suggestions on the above!

Thanks,

LC


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When you toast it and light it keep the torch at least 3 or 4 inches away. When you actually light it quarter turns. It pretty much guarantees a straight burn. All cigars can have a wonky burn. Little torch to the offending area will get you back on track. As for the aftertaste, that's cigar. Have a root beer or sweet tea will stop that. Welcome to puff hope this helped a little. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

A lot of times if you're getting a bite on your tongue it may be an indication that you're smoking too fast, which causes the smoke to start getting hot. Relax with it, savor it. A set of puffs every 60-90 seconds to make sure you don't get too hot.


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

> When you toast it and light it keep the torch at least 3 or 4 inches away. When you actually light it quarter turns. It pretty much guarantees a straight burn. All cigars can have a wonky burn. Little torch to the offending area will get you back on track. As for the aftertaste, that's cigar. Have a root beer or sweet tea will stop that. Welcome to puff hope this helped a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I couldn't say that I was 3-4 inches away, although I will be sure to do so with the next smoke. Looking at the beginning picture, the burn line seems to be a little thicker and may have a little swelling in places. Is this a particular sign of anything? This is what made me think that I over-cooked my cigar initially. I actually enjoyed the aftertaste. I am looking forward to enjoying a cigar with a cup of coffee. I am not sure how that will end up, but I suppose its worth a try.



> A lot of times if you're getting a bite on your tongue it may be an indication that you're smoking too fast, which causes the smoke to start getting hot. Relax with it, savor it. A set of puffs every 60-90 seconds to make sure you don't get too hot.


I appreciate the tip. I think I was a little excited and may have smoked it too fast! Hahaha. I do remember taking two draws one right after the other and the cigar/smoke got a little hot. As I got toward the end of the cigar, it was getting hot on my fingers and lips as well.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya if the ends curls up, you over cooked it. If you hold it away you'll get and even char. Remember keep your torch movin so it doesn't burn one spot. I still sometimes hit the wrapper. It happens. As for hot at the end. They make nubbers or you could use a toothpick. Then again you could just let it die.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## masongm (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. That is an excellent cigar. It sounds like you did a lot better than most people do with their first cigar (not swisher). My buddies light the shit out of the end with a bic lighter and just suck that thing down. You did good, sir.

To answer your question about the funneling.. If your cigar starts to funnel, hold the part that is the longest so it is facing up to the sky. More heat will hit that part when you draw, and it will even out your burn!


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

> Welcome to the forum. That is an excellent cigar. It sounds like you did a lot better than most people do with their first cigar (not swisher). My buddies light the shit out of the end with a bic lighter and just suck that thing down. You did good, sir.


Thanks! I did a bit of research before diving in. I don't have a humidor yet, but I am well on my way. Right now I have my cigars in Tupperware and ordered a few Boveda packs.


----------



## masongm (Feb 15, 2016)

Not sure if you saw my edited post above or not so here is what I added in:

To answer your question about the funneling.. If your cigar starts to funnel, hold the part that is the longest so it is facing up to the sky. More heat will hit that part when you draw, and it will even out your burn!


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

masongm said:


> Not sure if you saw my edited post above or not so here is what I added in:
> 
> To answer your question about the funneling.. If your cigar starts to funnel, hold the part that is the longest so it is facing up to the sky. More heat will hit that part when you draw, and it will even out your burn!


When you say "facing," do you mean the longest part should be at the top or bottom?


----------



## masongm (Feb 15, 2016)

The right side of your first picture of your cigar burning should be at the bottom.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The longest part to the bottom. .a couple more things if your stick starts canoeing 

Wet your finger put a little moisture under the fast burning side ..or just touch the long side with your torch. ..tunneling is when the filler is burning but not the wrapper..that's a whole different issue. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remember not every burn is razor sharp. Your smoke never got out of control. It wasn't a bad burn at all just a little wonky . trust me you'll run into alot worse. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to Puff.
Being that the SS is a perfecto, MO is your issue was humidity, not your ignition.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Welcome to Puff.
> Being that the SS is a perfecto, MO is your issue was humidity, not your ignition.


Good point sir. ..never even crossed my mind. I bow to the master. .:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I am not a master, just a Brother.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> I am not a master, just a Brother.


And humble as well. ..but seriously you and a few other people on here give sound advice. you guys even taught this old dog a new trick or two.


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

> The right side of your first picture of your cigar burning should be at the bottom.


Thanks! I will try that next time.



> The longest part to the bottom. .a couple more things if your stick starts canoeing
> 
> Wet your finger put a little moisture under the fast burning side ..or just touch the long side with your torch. ..tunneling is when the filler is burning but not the wrapper..that's a whole different issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


These are really awesome tips guys.



> Welcome to Puff.
> Being that the SS is a perfecto, MO is your issue was humidity, not your ignition.


Thanks. I am trying to use context clues, but I am not sure that I know what you mean by "SS" and "MO." Unfortunately, I don't have a humidor set up at this point. I am still in the process of putting all of that together. I've just been keeping my cigars at room temperature in the bags that come with the Thompson Cigar Tour. They are humidi-bags or something of that lingo.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SS= short story. .the name of the smoke

MO- not sure I think" my opinion"


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> SS= short story. .the name of the smoke
> 
> MO- not sure I think" my opinion"


That would definitely make sense! Lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Icopley98...that's what I do. .I sneak in, answer the easy ones, then get the hell outta dodge.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

These guys got ya covered, excellent choice of stick btw!


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm pleasantly surprised at your first choice. I was expecting a swisher! Don't worry you will get the hang of it. Not bad for your first smoke. The first time I smoked a cigar I was a drunken teenager & I puked on some girl's tits. But that was many years ago & now Im extremely classy...


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome! your first one is right up my alley, solid choice. Other guys got you covered pretty well, not every cigar burns perfect and Ive learned that as well. Toasting and managing the cigar have been a fun learning process for me, just something else to go along with.


----------



## lcopley98 (Feb 18, 2016)

> These guys got ya covered, excellent choice of stick btw!


Thanks, although I think my choice was all luck! I have one more of these sticks. I'll likely buy some more.



> I'm pleasantly surprised at your first choice. I was expecting a swisher! Don't worry you will get the hang of it. Not bad for your first smoke. The first time I smoked a cigar I was a drunken teenager & I puked on some girl's tits. But that was many years ago & now Im extremely classy...


Well, when I said "First Cigar," I really meant "First Premium Cigar." I smoked a handful of Blank and Mild's in high school and early college. Lol!

Define classy! Hahaha.



> Welcome! your first one is right up my alley, solid choice. Other guys got you covered pretty well, not every cigar burns perfect and Ive learned that as well. Toasting and managing the cigar have been a fun learning process for me, just something else to go along with.


I am excited. I hope to make cigar smoking a ritual for myself. I don't intend to smoke daily. I would be satisfied with one a week, I think. Then again...


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

lcopley98 said:


> I am excited. I hope to make cigar smoking a ritual for myself. I don't intend to smoke daily. I would be satisfied with one a week, I think. Then again...


Im the same way, I don't smoke every day and don't plan on it. For me its a ritual as well, not like a cigarette to me like I've seen some people just chief them down. I like to sit and relax, bit of a meditation time for me whenever I have one. Im about one a week right now, 2 if its a bad week and I need more thinking time haha.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

lcopley98 said:


> Then again...


I was smoking one a week at first, and kept saying to myself "this is good, I don't see any reason to enjoy any more than this". Now I smoke 3-4 a week, but seem to have hit a wall there.

Once a week could be your rate forever, but since you just started... Well, don't let me jinx you! I hope that for your bank account's sake that it stays that way. lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It all depends on the time of year. Winter maybe one out 2a month. It's easier to pack half a bowl and smoke it on my way to the store, than to drive around for an hour to smoke a cigar. I don't like to pitch em half way through because the final 1/3 is where the flavor and strength build. Summer is different. One week I'll smoke 10 ,then maybe one the next. Depends on the company I'm keeping and my schedule at work. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

